# Leyland Power Steering issue



## chrismtwc (Jun 6, 2016)

I have a Leyland 255 that steers hard, whether moving over sitting still. The previous owner (my uncle) had the pump replaced and it still is hard to steer. My question there is a turn buckle for power steering adjustment (I believe) and wanted to be sure. The picture is where it's set and has been for as long as I know. Would adjusting this help? Any input appreciated.


----------

